# Macau Grand Prix 2006 - Teil 2 - Formel 3



## Dennis Wronka (20. November 2006)

Hier nun der 2. Teil der Bilder aus Macau (diese insgesamt 10 Bilder sind natuerlich nicht alles, insgesamt hab ich 280 Bilder behalten, von gut 350 geschossenen), diesmal vom Formel 3 Rennen.
Den ersten Teil mit den Bildern vom Tourenwagenrennen und ein paar weiteren Infos, z.B. zur Kamera (Samsung NV10), gibt es im Thread Macau Grand Prix 2006 - Teil 1 - World Touring Car Championship.
Da ich dort bereits den groessten Teil der Infos abgeladen hab werde ich mich hier auf die Details zu den Bildern beschraenken.
Auch hier habe ich natuerlich, um die Autos in der bestmoeglichen Qualitaet zeigen zu koennen, die "uninteressanten" Bereiche abgeschnitten.

f3_01.jpg:
Exposure Time: 0.002 (1/640)
35mm Equivalent: 19mm
Aperture: f/2.8

f3_02.jpg:
Exposure Time: 0.002 (1/640)
35mm Equivalent: 19mm
Aperture: f/2.8

f3_03.jpg:
Exposure Time: 0.002 (1/640)
35mm Equivalent: 19mm
Aperture: f/2.8

f3_04.jpg:
Exposure Time: 0.002 (1/640)
35mm Equivalent: 56mm
Aperture: f/5.1

f3_05.jpg:
Exposure Time: 0.001 (1/800)
35mm Equivalent: 56mm
Aperture: f/5.1


----------



## tittli (21. November 2006)

hmm...das Problem bei allen gezeigten Fotos ist die Schärfe. Du fokusierst immer auf den Zaun, so dass die Autos (also das Wesentliche) nie richtig scharf werden...aber wie du sagtest, der Zaun lässt sich halt nicht wegzaubern und durch solche Zäune ist es immer schwierig.

gruss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. November 2006)

Spescha hat gesagt.:


> hmm...das Problem bei allen gezeigten Fotos ist die Schärfe. Du fokusierst immer auf den Zaun, so dass die Autos (also das Wesentliche) nie richtig scharf werden...aber wie du sagtest, der Zaun lässt sich halt nicht wegzaubern und durch solche Zäune ist es immer schwierig.
> 
> gruss



Mein Problem dabei ist auch noch, dass ich eigentlich eher der Gelegenheitknipser bin, und viele der Einstellungen die die Kamera mir bietet sind fuer mich noch ein wenig krass. Da gibt es sicher irgendwas womit ich den Fokus vom Zaun auf die Autos haette lenken koennen, aber dafuer muesste ich mich dann mal naeher mit der Anleitung auseinander setzen, und mehr Moeglichkeiten zum Testen haben, denn nur einmal im Jahr GP ist doch etwas wenig (nicht nur zum Knipsen, in Deutschland sind wir eigentlich zumindest 3 oder 4 Mal im Jahr zum Nuerburgring gefahren).
Naechstes Jahr werd ich einfach mal die Kameraleute von ihrem Turm schubsen, dann kann ich Fotos ohne Zaun machen.


----------



## Master_Vyggän (23. November 2006)

Ich finde die Bilder sind nicht so übertrieben scharf. Irgendwie ist der Zaun scharf aber die Autos nicht.

Weil da gerade so viele Bilder von Rennautos drin sind, dachte ich mir, ich stell auch mal eins rein. Ich war beim Finale der DTM am Hockenheimring und ein Kumpel der noch mit war hat dieses Bild gemacht. Wir saßen am Eingang des Motodroms. 
Kurz noch ein paar Daten zum Bild:

Kamera: Fujifilm FinePix S5600
Blende: F/3,5
Belichtungszeit: 1/1000sec

Es ist leider so vergrießelt, weil das Wetter ein Bisschen bescheiden war und ich die Auflösung ändern musste, weil es anders hier nicht reinpasst.


----------



## tittli (24. November 2006)

@dennis
Mit dem Autofokus wirst du nur sehr schwer vom Zaun weg und genau auf die Autos fokusieren können...dafür müsstest du schon eine gute manuelle Fokusierung haben...

gruss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. November 2006)

Ich glaub da gibt es eine Moeglichkeit bei der Kamera, muss ich mal die Anleitung was naeher zum Thema Fokus studieren (ich nehm dann besser die englische Version, und nicht die chinesische, sonst wird das nix  ).
Wie gesagt, allgemein ist die Kamera ein echt gutes Ding, mit den vielen Funktionen bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch ein wenig ueberfordert da ich ja nicht an der Uni fuer Fotografie war.  Meine vorherige Kamera (eine JenOptik mit sagenhaften 2MPixeln) hatte 3 Grundeinstellungen: Aus, Normal und Makro, und dann noch die "Detaileinstellungen" Blitz (An, Rote Augen, Aus), Aufloesung (1600x1200, 800x600) und Digitaler Zoom (2x, Aus). Das Ding war einfach zu bedienen, hat aber meist schrottige Bilder geliefert.

Aber wie gesagt, ich bin gern bereit zu lernen, auch als Gelegenheitknipser, und ich denke die neue Kamera bringt bietet mir halt die Moeglichkeit mein Koennen in dem Bereich zu verbessern und somit irgendwann auch schickere Bilder machen zu koennen.
Wenn mir also jemand irgendwelche allgemeinen Tipps geben kann wuerd ich mich darueber sehr freuen, denn der Urlaub in den USA ist bereits im Januar, und in Las Vegas und Los Angeles werden wir wohl auch wieder einige Bilder machen.


----------

